# Enclosure #2 finished & pics of new tegu room.



## Mr Critter (Apr 5, 2010)

[*]




[*]



[*]


----------



## reptastic (Apr 5, 2010)

they look awesome shat did you useto make them? im looking for ideas for when i build my tegu achilles a new enclosure in about a week!


----------



## Mr Critter (Apr 5, 2010)

Plywood & the glass is out of an old slidding patio door that i found & i use poly tex for the floor & 8'' up the walls, its 1/8 '' poly they sell at Menards $15 for a 4x8 sheet cost me $120 each to build.


----------



## Mr Critter (Apr 5, 2010)

And if you go to Home depot for the plywood they will cut it for you


----------



## reptastic (Apr 5, 2010)

great thats what i planned to do cant wait to get started on this!


----------



## preston897 (Apr 5, 2010)

yea having home depot make all your long cuts on the plywood really helps. it saved me TONS of time on the enclosures that i have built. and that is a sweet looking cage. what is that little section on the side of the cage for?


----------



## HorseCaak (Apr 6, 2010)

Mr Critter said:


> [*]


 
So explain the outer section of the cage... And whats the little teeny door in front of it? And is it hard to get your Gu from above?


----------



## Mr Critter (Apr 6, 2010)

Its a attached feeding area ,there is a tegu door on the side of enclosure,i put her food in the feeding area, i open her door she goes in & eats,also a tegu door on the feeding area to let her out,i dont have to take her thru the top ,i open her doors & she comes right out.I have that on both enclosures.


----------



## Mr Critter (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## lazyjr52 (Apr 6, 2010)

All I can say is wow. Great job!


----------



## wyattroa (Apr 6, 2010)

would you be interested in the future to possibly build another enclosure for a fellow member. I would pay for your services and materials. I don't live too far from you, I'm in Rockford, but have family in Lombard/Villa Park area.
Robert


----------



## Orion (Apr 7, 2010)

Genius! Thats a real smart way to build a cage. I like all the access points and you did a real nice job on the detail work.


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Apr 7, 2010)

Holy cow that's a sweet cage!


----------



## Mr Critter (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the great comments.


----------



## got10 (Dec 31, 2011)

I know its a little late in the game here ,but can you post the plans for this cage ? I looks like a knockout of an enclosure.


----------



## Realitynh (Dec 31, 2011)

That thing is epic! More mulch tho!


----------



## Aden (Jan 2, 2012)

Looking simple but nice....my wife tell me about this to see and i see is really good...This is really helpful to take nice ideas to make your home more beautiful.


----------



## ishmogeekus (Sep 18, 2012)

I love your enclosure so much that I am going to build my own. How did you maintain rigidity without studs or brackets?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice cage I wanna build.me one and send it to.ny

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rodney (Sep 20, 2012)

That is a great enclosure design. Can the bedding be as high as you choose in the back?


----------

